# Need advices for a foreigner newbie



## Livedraz (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello everybody,

First of all, i'm french, so excuse me for my accent.

Presentation : I'm living in France, next year we are planning to have a 12 days trip from Dallas to Miami. After travelling by car+hotel this year, we want to try motorhome.

So we will rent a motorhome for 6 persons (maybe via moturis).

But i know nothing about using a motorhome, i know nothing about the common rules on the road, the way you have to use it.

Is it easy to go to town (Dallas, Ausin, San Antonio, New Orleans, Orlando, Miami ...) ?
Where can we park ?
How do we have to drive ?

Is it a good choice ?

I found nothing on internet about the basics rules, so i ask you on this forum.
Thanks for your help, and advices.

Livedraz.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 7, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

Howdy, Livedraz!  Welcome to the forum!

Around 1998 & 1999 we hosted several youngsters from different parts of France. I believe they were from Paris and around Colmar. One of them was a national accordion champion, too.

We had lots of fun, but talk about your clash of cultures!  :laugh:  Perhaps someday one of them will look us up and remind us of what they thought about the Texas longhorn cattle that they got to pet or that big ol' Texas chickenfried steak with mashed potatoes and cream gravy!   

Congratulations on thinking so far ahead on your future trip. You'll need the time to study! Others will join in here with helpful tips. There are many books that you can purchase to give you the basics of the RV lifestyle. You might try joining the Good Sam Club (www.goodsamclub.com) for starters.


----------



## LEN (Sep 7, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

Welcome,
Any RV you rent will come with an explanation of how the RV works. In the mean time just visit all the RV sights you can and look at the pictures(this helps with the naratives). As to driving If you can handle an RV in France or a large car you should do fine here. How ever driving in the cities gives me the nervous feeling and I have been at this for 45 years in one RV form or another. Don't recall if France drives on the left or the right but if I can convert to the wrong side for me anyone can. On line you should be able to look up drivers hand books, this will give general rules of the road and signage. Each country or state has a few rules of the road that differ but most are very much the same.

LEN


----------



## Livedraz (Sep 7, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

Thanks TC and LEN.
In France we drive the same side you do.
I already went to the US so i know the road's rules.
Even there are a little bit smaller than yours, i already drive a motorhome in france. I'm not afraid by driving, i'm just asking myself : "will we be able to do the same thing as a car ?". I give you an exemple, i will be at the NBA All Star game in Dallas, will i be able to park easily ?


----------



## LEN (Sep 7, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

Although I don't do the on sight sports thing myself with an RV, I do know that people take the RV's to the game to party so I would say that one would be a go. But as to driving all over the bigger cities, I would avoid this practice and use the bus's or rail and find an RV part with access.

LEN


----------



## Domingo (Sep 9, 2009)

RE: Need advices for a foreigner newbie



There are some places designated for RV parking. I drive all over Dallas everyday. let me know where you are going and I can scope it out for you. How big is the Rv you are planning to rent. I know nothing about NBA games please let me know which stadium you are planning to go. Several new stadiums have little parking and men it is tight parking. 

It is easy getting around Dallas to austin and San Antonio. Have been there many times.


----------



## Livedraz (Sep 10, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

Hi Domingo !

I will land in Dallas the 10th of february.
I will go one day in six flag, but i have 2 more days to occupy, maybe if you have some advices on what is interesting to see or to do ?

For now i'm planning to make a city tour of dallas and Fort Worth, but i'm open !

We are planning to rent a V-31S (about 31 feet long).

The All Star Game will be on the 14th and will be at the new Cowboys Stadium in Arlington.

Thank for being available to help, i'll listen to all your advices 

Livedraz.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 10, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

Domingo, perhaps you or someone you know could call the Cowboys Stadium and find out where a MH could park. I know they have bus parking, but I don't know if they allow MHs in there.


----------



## Livedraz (Sep 10, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

Man, i'm not asking you guys to take care of my trip like that  :bleh: 

I was just looking for some tips and advices !

I will have to take with me some Camember for each of you  !


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 10, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

That's funny! The French kids that came to stay with us brought 3 bottle of wine with them!  Packed the bottle in with their clothes in their suitcase! We laughed our butts off with the possibility that they could have had wine all over their clothes!

The wine was GREAT, though.   :clown:


----------



## Domingo (Sep 11, 2009)

RE: Need advices for a foreigner newbie



I can pick you up at the air port and take you to the Rv place if you like. There is plenty of parking at Six flags. The problems is at the new Cowboy stadium. They are charging 75 dollars for car parking. I will check how much they will charge for Rv parking. Ft Worth will havepublic bus that will take you to the stadium for five dollars. I will check with Dallas and see what they are planning for transportation. I imagin they will do the same. Traffic can be pretty heavy around the stadium. 

There is an RV park in Irvingclose to six flags and the stadium. The RV park is in the middle of the city. I can check it out for you. I have been wanting to go check it out anyway. Good ideaTex.

San Antonio.my wifeand my three kids stayed at a KOA. That KOA wasnot inthe best part of the city, but we never felt unsafe. somewhat close to the city. The bus stop was in front of the RV park. Had no problems getting in and out ofdown town. The Alamo stadium is in the middle of town U should have no problem getting there. Bus driver was very helpful and informative.

The rest of the trip. I have not been that way but have been wanting to take that rout. Maybe when you guys are done can give meideas. 

I strongly recomed you go to Joe T Garcia in FT worth for good mexican foodand Margaritas. Good place for dinner and plenty of RV parking, since they are used to large crouds.


----------



## Livedraz (Sep 11, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

Hey Domigo i have to thank you once again, and again ...

I'm so thankful your offer me to help me  i'm not sure any french people would offer to somebody coming from the other side of the world some help like you do ! but my travel will be in 151 days, it's a long long time.

The day i will land i will have to have a night at a hotel (as an international traveller, i can't pick up the motorhome the same day i land).
Right now i plan to rent the motorhome to moturis (maybe via motorhomebookers.com, the prices are a little bit cheaper) i don't know where is the depot of moturis in dallas. 
Maybe you know if moturis a good choice or not ?

I found the solution for the Nba All Star Game at the cowboys stadium, we will be 6 but i only have two places (me and my wife) for the game. We will not have to park !

So for you the best way to visit a city is to find a park then take a bus, we plan to search for a city tour in each city, we hope it's the best way to see the main things in each city.

I checked Joe T Garcia's website, i like the restaurant, it look like a good french one ! I put it to my map, sure we'll have a trip !


----------



## Domingo (Sep 11, 2009)

RE: Need advices for a foreigner newbie



It's just Texas hospitality. Just ask Tex we all would do anything to help a fellow traveler.

Check out Dallas Metro KOA. It is in the midle of both FT worth and Dallas. They will also arange tours to what ever your group wants to do. It is also close to the stadium, and six flags. 

Well keep posting on this forum you will see that most will offer very good advice.


----------



## Livedraz (Sep 14, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

I think i will love Texas and Texans !

I just went to Dallas Metro KOA, can you explain me what KOA means ?

I have another question following this advice to check this, do you think it's mandatory (this is the first time i use this word) to stay in a camping when i go  to visit a city ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

KOA ,, used to stand for Kamp Grounds  Of America ,, but not to sure this day and age ,,       :angry:  :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

Rod u are correct on this one. :laugh:


----------



## Domingo (Sep 15, 2009)

RE: Need advices for a foreigner newbie



The reason I sugested you look at this particular camp was because it is in the middle of the two cities you are planning to visit. No is not mandatory that you stay at a particular camp ground, however some cities have laws prohibiting to camping overnight. There are not too many places where youcan drive your Rv andjust park. Walmart(shopping Center)is happy to let you stay in their parking lot. You also have to remeber the crime factor. Most walmarts are located in the not safest part of town. Specially the ones around Dallas. 

If you look at Dallas and look at the crime rate it is the highest in the nation. 

I love to use state parks or national parks when I go RVing. When there are no state parks close where I want to be. I go for the next best thing KOA. I also ask aadvice from this forum. Most of the members are season Rvers and often offer good advice.KOA'sare a little expensive but are for most part well maintained and safe. My wife complaints that Iam frugal, but when it comes to the safety of my wife and my three beautiful children. I plan my trips very careful.

I have looked at some Rv parks on the internet and they look like they are the best place to be, but when I get thereit is a different story. Once of twice I have packed my stuff and drove away from a camp ground.

When in Dallas make sure you visit the JFK museum. It is in the middle of down town. Parking an rv down town Dallas is hard to find a space.


----------



## Livedraz (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

I'm back to give you some news about my futur travel in your beautiful country !

The renting is done, i just receive the contracts :
So it will be 11 days on a 31ft motorhome (V-31S from Moturis) and a total price of $1.400.

I already add Domigo's Joe T Garcia on my GPS 

The renting depot is in denton, i'm planning to rent a car and have the first night at an hotel in Denton, maybe the 'Travelodge Denton', do ou have any advice ?

They told me i will have a 60 day president's Club/Good Sam Club Membership and Campground Discount Card ... can you give me more informations about it ? I have absolutly no idea of what it is.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

Livedraz, it would be nice to call you by your first name.

You should get a Good Sam Club card to show to the registration desk at a campground. This will entitle you to a discount (usually 10%) on the overnight rate at participating campgrounds. Also, if you are a member of the Good Sam Club, you should be able to create an online account at www.goodsamclub.com that will allow you to find participating campgrounds and make routes between points.

The President's Club is a discount club at Camping World stores.

If you will create a Google Gmail account, you can have access to your own personal Google Maps. Here's a recent one that I created for my last trip.  This way we can see where you are planning to go and can suggest points of interest along the way. You can also create Google searches of the area around a point of interest to find things such as restaurants and campgrounds.


----------



## Livedraz (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

My reel first name is Fabien.

I already have a Gmail account, i will test the Maps tool and show you our trip.


----------



## Livedraz (Nov 3, 2009)

RE: Need advices for a foreigner newbie



Thanks to TexasClodhopper here are the differents steps of my travel :

Dallas to Miami 

Hope you'll help me to complete 



ps : @ TexasClodhopper, the link in your signature is dead.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Need advices for a foreigner newbie

Fabien, I sent you a Private Message (PM). Look for the 'Inbox' at the top of the screen.


----------

